# Impact Radio Slave system question



## cardonalj (Aug 22, 2012)

I recently had the opportunity to use an Impact  PowerSync16 DC Radio Slave system and loved it for what its worth. My question tho, could i use this to trigger two 430ex IIs? I have one already and am looking into getting another so I can trigger the two for studio shots. Was also looking at Impact Qualite 300 kit. I figured with that kit, two 430EX IIs with a softbox on them, and the slave system that i'd be pretty set into starting studio type lighting and such. Any insights?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know anything about those Impact triggers in particular, but every radio trigger system that I do know about, is able to use multiple receivers to trigger more lights...you just have to make sure that they are on the same channel.  I can't comment on the quality or reliability of those triggers, but they cost a good deal more than the cheap 'Ebay' or Cactus triggers...but still less than the expensive Pocket Wizard triggers.  If you like the one you have, then I see no reason to change brands or types.

It looks to me that the Impact Qualite 300 kit, is a continuous type of light, they call it a flood light.  It's usually not in your best interest to start out mixing continuous lighting with flash/strobe.  They color temp probably won't match and it's a pain to balance the power output.  If you plan on photographing people in your studio, go with flash/strobes.

Since you seem to like the Impact brand, here are some studio strobe kits from them...Monolight Kits | B&H Photo Video


----------



## cardonalj (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks big mike! a fellow photographer bought a 2 light kit but didnt specify whether it was continous light or strobe. this was the one i was looking for to be exact.

Impact Two Monolight Kit with Bag (120VAC) EX100A-2KI B&H Photo

My question with strobes, i know i can use a pc chord connected to my camera to trigger the strobes. but im not too sure about the radio trigger i mentioned. i did see someone use an adapter that connects to the hotshoe and then u connect your flash to it and the adapter has a place to connect a pc chord to it. just not sure. 

but those strobes are exactly what i want/looking for.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty much all the studio strobes you'll find have a built in optical slave cell.  So all you have to do, is fire one flash/strobe, and the other strobes will 'see' that and fire themselves.  So if you are using your radio trigger to fire the 430EX, that should trigger the studio lights.  But this only works if you are firing the 430 in manual mode (not E-TTL) because E-TTL uses a pre-flash, which would trigger the strobes early.

Actually, my advice would be to (eventually) not mix studio strobes with hot-shoe type flash units.  The strobes (plugged into AC power) will very likely recycle faster than the flash, so when you need to shoot quick successive shots, the flash may not be able to keep up.  I was at that stage once and I quickly learned that I needed more studio strobes rather than resorting to using a hot-shoe flash.

Also, I would think that your radio receiver may have a sync port on it.  It probably included a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cord.  So all you would need to do with studio lights, is connect the receiver to the light via that short cord and you are in business (and you don't have to run a cord from the camera to the light).


----------



## cardonalj (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the help Mike. Feels kind of daunting buying my first set up and i wanted some insight. tyvm


----------

